# GIT remote Problem keine Synchronisation



## YesNo (17. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen:

Ich habe auf einem Ubutu server ein Repository angelegt und mit git clone --bare in ein separates repo.git geklont. Von einem Windows-Rechner clone ich mir vom repo.git die Daten mit phpstorm lokal.
Funktioniert soweit alles. Ich kann daten ändern und auch commiten und pushen. phpstorm meldet auch erfolgreich gepushed usw.. aber das original Repository bleibt unverändert. Wenn ich mir die Daten ansehe, wurde nichts aus dem Klon vom Remote-Rechner ins Ursprungs-Repository gespeichert.... es wird beim pushen nichts in das original-Repo synchronisiert.... hab ich was vergessen??

Ich bin Anfänger mit GIT und bedanke mich für jeden Hinweis...

Michael ???:L


----------

